# What is your "go-to" rod..



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

If you could only pick one rod that you own to fish with regardless of type of water..what would it be.?
Just curious.
Janus


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

My homemade ultralight with the Fenwick blank.


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

I love Shelbyville Rods. I suppose that if I really had to use just one rod I would use a Shelbyville Velocity 9' 8wt. I have used it a bunch for openwater smalllies and largemouth, walleye, pike, musky, steelhead, salmon, and carp. That being said I would miss using 4/5wt on smallies and trout


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes it's hard to pick one. I built a 8' 4wt that I am trying to convince myself IS my go to but..not convinced yet. Also just got a 7' 6wt very old wright Mgcill featherlight for $2.35 needed one guide rewrapped(nobody bid on it)..and it's becoming one that I am spending alot of time with SLOOW and smooth. But it is 7' ha! it's a bit of an adjustment to fish with such a short glass rod but once you figure it out it's alot of fun.
Janus


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

My 4wt Scott G series! But I am hard pressed that I can in no way just have have one rod though.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I know what you mean. I got problems when it comes having more than I need.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

My go to for now is my Lamiglas Honey E-glass 7' 3wt. Simply the best rod for panfish that I have ever used....Period.

J.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Did you build it? I have been thinking about one.


----------



## flyguy (Apr 11, 2004)

In order to cover my favourite saltwater species, I would have to move up to my 8' 3" Orvis 7 weight. I have had it for over 25 years and caught a lot of fish with it. It is too heavy for panfish and too light for stripers in the surf....but the rod doesn't seem to know that!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

I had to sell all my fly gear except for my 9' 6wt TFO with a fighting butt shes all I got so shes the one!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Tough call here, Id really like to say my TnT Paridign 9 ft 3wt but that leaves out fish like Salmon, big flatheads and tarpon.....so to include those, Ill have to say my Sage Launch 9' 6 wt. Smooth as a fine shot of scotch and can handle the roughness I throw at it like a seasoned hooker... 

Good topic but hard to decide on 1 for everything since we all know we need multiple speed and legths of rods for every line weight... 

Salmonid


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I LOVE my 8' 3wt St Croix Legend Ultra, BUT for all around, my "go to" would have to be my 8 1/2' 5wt Diamondback.
You'd hafta KILL me to get either of those from me!!  
Mike


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

All my rods are favorites---lol---they all do different things---I do have backups that were once favorites too---

I had my favorite 8 out last weekend and taking my favorite 5 next weekend and my favorite 12 the week after that and my new favorite 6 the week after that.


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

my fav rod is whichever is in the back of my car  though I'd love to be financially in a situation where I could upgrade my rods. i have a 5/6 guide series and an 8 wt gs... they're nice rods, but man... i've fished with orvis ones, and i know what i'm missing!

dday


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

My "go-to" rod is my 8 1/2 ft 5 wt Orvis Helios. I have some other really nice rods, but this one responds so well in a variety of situations - I just really look forward to using it, even if another weight or length might be slightly more appropriate.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

Depends on what I'm fishing for, if it's steel it's my 10' 7wt Orvis. If it's smallies it's probably going to be my 8'6" 5/6 from StCroix. Then there's my 6'6" 3wt, my 7' 4wt...Too many decisions...

Dan


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Brian, yes I built it. I have a Lamiglas Honey 7'6" 4wt 3pc blank coming shortly.
The 4wt is supposed to be the best of the honey glass series. 
In my opinion, if your into glass and you are a builder, then you can't got wrong with the Lami blanks. They cast way better than any of my vintage glass, and they are thin walled light weight blanks. 
Here's a pic of my Lami 7' 3wt.









J.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Great job Jeremy! that looks beautiful. I'm going to look into the blanks. I heard very positive things about them for awhile now. Let me know how the 4wt goes.Where do you buy the blanks from?


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

B. 
I got the 3wt blank from Mudhole. The 4wt blank is coming from a buddy of mine in Wyoming. He has a small custom rod business on the side, and he offered to get my blank when he did a Lamiglas order. Word of warning though. Lamiglas hasn't been putting a lot of effort into making fly rod blanks of late, or so I've been told. When my buddy put in his order, he found out that he had bought 2 of the last three 4wt honey glass blanks the factory had. Not sure when they will be doing another run of glass fly rod blanks. 
If you decide to order one of the Lami blanks, be sure to call around to different dealers and make sure they have the blanks in stock otherwise you may be in for a long wait. I'd say that Angler's Workshop would be the best dealer to order the Lami's from, since they are literally across the street from the Lami factory. If they don't have the blanks in stock they just walk over and get what they need if Lami has it in stock. Angler's Workshop has the best prices on the Lami blanks as well.

J.


----------



## fisher (Feb 7, 2008)

I have found lately that I pick up my 8wt Echo, before my 7/8 Loomis. The Echo is an incredible rod...I would have never guessed it would be so nice to fish with. I bought it as a back-up rod.... Considering getting a 5wt to repalce my St Croix 5wt....


----------



## otis733 (Mar 21, 2008)

The Rod I just can't leave home without would be my 7' 3wt St. Croix too much fun catching anything on. Unable to get the distance I would sometimes want so just bought a 8'6" 4wt legend ultra that I hope to enjoy as much as my 3wt but until I decide I will continue to take the 3wt.


----------

